# Starvation Reservoir 6/4/2011



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, fishing was difficult as least for me. Only caught one rainbow trout, off a night crawler and some power bait. Jigged the whole time didn't get any walleye, had some bites though. Tried out my new fly rod just for fun too. Caught a whole bunch of Crawdads as well, and my wife did catch some amazing photos of me out there!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the 3rd to last shot. Too bad it wasn't better for ya.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey at least you caught something. Bet the crawdads were delicious! Nice pics too. Thanks for the post


----------

